# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > M3D Forum >  M3D Single Handedly is Expanding the Consumer Market for 3D Printers

## Larry

Juniper research estimated that this year only about 44,000 3D printers would be sold worldwide.  I find it funny that this will end up being a major underestimate because of M3D's single handed dominance with their kickstarted project.  They have already pre-sold close to 9,000 printers themselves from Kickstarter and the campaign still has weeks left.

Also interesting is that Juniper expects that by 2018 there will be over 1 million printer sales annually.  That's a market increase of over 2200%.  I'm willing to bet that they will have underestimated the growth significantly as their trend line is starting much lower then it actually will be at at the end of this year. Also I envision dozens of companies offering cheap consumer friendly 3d printer in the next few years.

Opinions?

----------


## BurnItDownBaby

If we can see more and more sub $300 printers, there is no reason why anyone couldn't afford to have one in their homes.  M3D is certainly helping increase the number of 3d printers in homes with their KS project.  Heck they have 10,000+ backers.

----------

